# Rubik's 360 new method



## Novriil (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi!
I haven't seen this method on anyone before so I think it's a new one 
So I got this rubik's 360 for free.. I would never buy something like that  It's so weird. Right now after 15 minutes of trying and watching few videos on youtube I discovered a new method. I haven't seen anybody use this before. So if Erik A showed how he solves it (turn 180 degrees and then a bit more and so on) then I started to do it like that:
First You hold it in whatever direction. Check that all holes are locked. then You throw it into air and put it to spin just like when You test a basketball for how round it is.. So if anyone don't know then throw it into air and put it to spin fast. Then almost every time a ball goes into the hole (for me it anyway does it. I have gotten 2 balls into the holes for now.. mostly because my LL is quite bad  and I often can't get the third one in on on both layer so most of the time I mess up something again.

So what do You think?

and yes, I used the search function!


----------



## joey (Aug 31, 2009)

This is pretty much how I saw Breandan Vallance do it.


----------

